# biometric finger prints uk visa



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi my friend has to go the the vfs in bankok to get her finger prints done in order to apply for a uk visa.
does anyone know if you have to make an appointment to do this or can you just go there and wait your turn i cant get any information on this.
just wondered if anyone has done this before


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

Get on the web site - it is quite possible you can make an appointment, by friend made one when showing her documents for the application - if you can it will save you a LOT of waiting time as many people don't do this.


----------

